# wich muffler would look best



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

im having a hard time judging wich muffler to get for my 95 200sx here are links of a few of them
1. http://4caroption.com/Pdut_detail.asp?prod_CD=MU-RS3DTTT&LineID=Exhaust System&CateID=Muffler
2. http://4caroption.com/Pdut_detail.asp?prod_CD=MU-RS441T&LineID=Exhaust System&CateID=Muffler
3. http://4caroption.com/Pdut_detail.asp?prod_CD=MU-RS341T&LineID=Exhaust System&CateID=Muffler
4.
http://4caroption.com/Pdut_detail.asp?prod_CD=MU-RS341&LineID=Exhaust System&CateID=Muffler
please tell me wich one you would think be best i like number 1 my self and i had number 4 on my sentra its half decent others look better


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I say 4. i dont like dual tip, but that's just me...


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

actualy im nto sure abotu 1 any more im thinkin about a flame treated tip muffler slanted i want more sound and i dont think that dual tip would be loud enough for me


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

#4, the 1st is ghey


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> #4, the 1st is ghey


well i already have number 4 im not thinking number 2 cause number 3 is cheaper and its like the same thing and everyone has one just liek 4


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

well #3 will be my next choice


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> well #3 will be my next choice


im thinkin about goin with 3


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

4 isnt bad but let me first ask, is this for soley a muffler or to go with aftermarket piping?
...Magnaflow mufflers have always had a good sound


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

muffler in cosmetic mods?!?!?!?! This will give you about 1 HP and sound really whiny


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

The flame treatment looks t3h gay. sorry but it does. #4 gets my vote, but you can find MUCH better than that also...


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

if you like these kind of mufflers (i like all except #1) i would say go with an APEXi, or knock-off, N1 style muffler that is anodized to match your car. that means usually blue or black, my reason for this is they dont shine/reflect like the silver/crome colored mufflers. ever notice how you can see those bright crome mufflers a mile away at night, its a big eye catcher for police. go low profile.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i don't like the dual tips either i'd say 4 its the best of the bunch


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Avshi750 said:


> ...or knock-off, N1 style muffler that is anodized to match your car. that means usually blue or black, my reason for this is they dont shine/reflect like the silver/crome colored mufflers. ever notice how you can see those bright crome mufflers a mile away at night, its a big eye catcher for police. go low profile.


I have a 3" cat-back with a MagnaFlow muffler which I painted with flat black epoxy paint.










Lew


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

this is what looks best IMO
(obviously, i have it on my car)


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> I have a 3" cat-back with a MagnaFlow muffler which I painted with flat black epoxy paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that black.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they all look basically the same except the first one.. but i say #4 and also i say if you can stick with a stromung muffler.. heard those ones are really nice


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok i work with someone who used to have a golf with #1 on it and he said at idel it was ear peircing cuz it throughs the sound up, 2,3,4 are all stupid too sorry just get a magnaflo cuz their sound is proven is you go with one of those knock offs, you wont be happy unless you like your car to sound like a fart lol


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

first of all i dont mind the "fart" sound thats just me and mainly im going for the cheap prices cause well im cheap lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

skoodles i highly dont recommend you gettin a 2.5.. it wont benefit your car any and you still be way slower than stock. get at least a 2 inch mandrel pipe with a resonator and that will dramitcally deepen your sound to give it more of a beastish tone.

do your car and yourself a headache of re-doing it again and not get a 2.5 inch exhaust.. and if u wondered how i know brandon told me.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

This is the potato gun I bought for 50 bucks lol It's got very good looks and sounds awesome ( 2 1/2 inch inlet )


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

See, i like that one, its not a long over sized pop can. it is actually muffler shaped.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that is nice, i like race cans simply because u can put silencers in them.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Twiz said:


> This is the potato gun I bought for 50 bucks lol It's got very good looks and sounds awesome ( 2 1/2 inch inlet )


where did you get that muffler i kind alike that one


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

It's from ssautochrome check out this thread for more

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=74094&page=2&pp=15


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Twiz said:


> It's from ssautochrome check out this thread for more
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=74094&page=2&pp=15


Hey lol i remember this its the potato gun :waving:! It actually looks really good on the car it doesn't extend way out the back I like it, good show bro :thumbup: . they set the muffler far back enough so you cant trip on the tip :thumbup:


----------

